# Silly dog collar question



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Is there a purpose for the ring in this collar? (It's just one example). My Agway has a large selection of collars with a ring in the center, in every material. I'm just curious if the ring serves a purpose? I've tried Google but can't find an answer.

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Hunting-Orange-Collar-22-Inch/dp/B004E2C0LC


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I don't really know, but maybe some people don't like to clip their leash to the same ring the tags are hung from?


----------



## aero4ever (Jan 18, 2007)

Here's what I found on it:

LATIGO LEATHER CENTER RING HUNTING DOG COLLAR: Designed for safety! A center ring hunting dog collar is a designed to roll and give a dog a better chance to escape if the collar were to become tangled in brush or fence. A rugged leather collar for active dogs. Latigo leather, because of its strength, durability and beauty, is commonly used to make horse bridles and reins, but we like it because it is long-lasting, practical, and made for a hard working dog like yours.(For proper dog collar sizing, please reference the guidelines below.

Editor's note: I personally like the center "O" ring, not for hunting, but because it makes clipping a leash or tie-out on and off quick and easy - no more reaching around the front of the dog to grab the d-ring!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

I actually want a collar with the ring on the back....twice now I've been brain-dead and taking the dog out and instead of clipping the ring on the collar I clipped the ring that her tags were on....SPROING! It took a while to find them again in the grass, but only after frantically running after an exuberant pup who was basking in the freedom!


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I knew someone here would be better than Google!

ROFL Greater Swiss!! A run away dog isn't funny but the way you explained it sure made me laugh.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

Good grief don't pay $20.99 for that thing!!! Go to a feed store or tractor supply and get the same thing for much much less!!!!

We have them for our girls (when they do wear collars) and it does make it much easier to hook a leash onto.


----------



## BassetMixUp (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't planning on buying one. I was just curious. I love our Lupine set!


----------

